# Was mach ich falsch ?



## paulo78 (6 März 2010)

Hallo,

Heute habe ich mal ne Elektrofrage...
Ich habe mir eine Electronic Ballast von der Firma Helvar gekauft. Typ EL2x18sc. http://www.helvar.com/default.asp?path=3386,3400,3470,3487&lan=EN

Es ist ein  ( mit 1-10VDC) Dimmbares Elektronisches Vorschaltgerät.

Ich haben alles gemäß dem Schaltplan angeschlossen und eine Röhre (Philips T8 TL-D 18W/54-765) eingesetzt, wir haben dann 10 VDC auf die Eingangsklemmen 3 & 4 gelegt.
Ist gibt keine Zündung der Lampe….beim Messen zwischen Klemme 9 und PE haben wir ca. 28VAC gemessen auch alle weiteren Klemmen 10,11,12 gegen PE haben ca. den gleichen Wert.
Voran könnte das Problem liegen ??

Grüße
Paulo


----------



## chrigu (6 März 2010)

Funktioniert denn die Standard Ansteuerung? Das heisst ein/ausschalten und dimmen über den Taster? 

oder vielleicht liegt es auch daran dass du nur eine Röhre angeschlossen hast und nicht zwei. (Dein EVG ist für 2 Röhren gebaut)


----------



## bimbo (6 März 2010)

Liegen Deine 230V korrekt an?


----------



## nade (6 März 2010)

chrigu schrieb:


> Funktioniert denn die Standard Ansteuerung? Das heisst ein/ausschalten und dimmen über den Taster?
> 
> oder vielleicht liegt es auch daran dass du nur eine Röhre angeschlossen hast und nicht zwei. (Dein EVG ist für 2 Röhren gebaut)


Also nach bisherigen Erfahrungen mit EVG´s würde ich sagen, deine Frage dürfte das Problem treffen.
Seite 1 EL-sc datasheet 
 1,2, und 4 LEuchtmittel. Nach der Bezeichnung in deiner Fragestellung MÜSSEN da eben 2 angeschlossen sein.
In dem Punkt sind EVG´s eigen...
Arbeiten Quasie internerweie auf DUO Schaltung. Ein Vorschaltgerät 2 Röhren 1 Starter.


----------



## paulo78 (7 März 2010)

MMMMM....da habe ich vor lauter Wald die Bäume nicht gesehen.:-?

Super alles läuft jetzt mit zwei Röhren.

Danke euch...


----------

